# New Here



## tcs mommy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi I'm Jen and I'm 28 and from N.H.
I have a beautiful son who is 9 and a BF of 4 years....
I lost my son Talon Clayton when I was 38 weeks pregnant on June 1, 2007..
He weighed in at 7 lbs 13 oz...All ten fingers and toes,beautiful in every way...
COD was Placental Abruption due to blunt force trauma...I was repeatedly kicked by my 7 year old step daughter which caused me to lose my son....

I also belong to the MISS Foundation,which has been great for me this past year or so,but I want to meet more moms in other places,Unfortunately there are a lot of us out there.....But I hope I can get to know all of you in time...

TC'S MOMMY
THE LINK BELOW WILL TAKE YOU TO A PICTURE OF TALON
(NOTHING GRAPHIC,HE LOOKS AS THOUGH HE IS SLEEPING)

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...1/IMG_0727.jpg


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss. I'm even more sorry to read that it was caused by your Stepdaughter. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Jen, I'm so very sorry for your loss of Talon.
I lost my son last June, too.
I'm glad you found MDC - there is a wonderful, supportive
network of pregnancy/birth loss mamas here.
Wishing you peace.

Em


----------



## yummymummy2hannah (Aug 23, 2006)

I am so deeply sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Jen.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss, mama ((hugs))


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby.


----------



## tcs mommy (Sep 30, 2008)

Talon's picture apparently didn't work so I would love for you to meet him,if you want go to this link and please let me know if it doesn't work...

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...1/talonimg.jpg


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen, I am so sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking fot you









Talon is a beautiful baby


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

hugs


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

So sorry mama, but glad you found us. Prayers to you.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow he is a beautiful little boy


----------

